# Rat Noises?



## Dannie94 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, so about 2 weeks ago I bought a pet store rat, and I heard some sneezes and took her to the vet and got her treated. I just got her back about 2 days ago, and she still has some sneezes which I think are normal when she is somewhere new, but she makes these noises at night and when I pick her up. One of the noises sounds like she is grinding her teeth, the other noise sounds like a whistle, and the other noise sounds like a bird chirping. Can anyone tell me what these noises mean, and if I should be concerned about any of these noises. Like at night when she makes the noises is she just making them because she is alone and wanting some company, or what?


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

First off you should know that pet rats should never be kept alone. They can get bored and have more health problems when they don't have a companion. 

I'm fairly new at rats so I will tell you what I can, but others should be able to help you more. Grinding her teeth is not a warning sign, that's just simply what rats do. They grind to wear down their teeth because their teeth are constantly growing and need to be kept short. they do it when they are content or sometimes when they feel threatened, I think.
The sneezing might mean she could get sick. I bought a rat from a pet store who sneezed a lot and wheezed sometimes and eventually died of pneumonia even after I took her to the vet. Simply keep an eye on her and make sure you have the right kind of cage/bedding to keep dust levels low.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. good luck with her!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

The whistling and bird chirping sounds like a respitory infection to me. Its very likely that your vet didnt give you a suitable treatment to get rid of it the first time round or didnt give it you for long enough (You have to keep giving it two weeks AFTER all symptoms disappear). If you can, find an exotic vet whos experienced in treating rats.


----------

